# Why do we beat ourselves up?



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

We love and cherish our small friends and they give us unconditional love in return.
Why do we beat ourselves up when they die?
Guilt clouds our memories of all the good times we spent together, our friends wouldn't want us to dwell on the end but would want us to remember the love we shared.
I feel I took my friend for granted, she was always there for me for 15 1/2 of her 16 years, I saw her through rose colored glasses and didn't realize that she had grown old and her time would soon be up.
She didn't go alone into the night, I was there for her and I felt her bright spirit leave he small body as she died in my arms.
Now I just feel I should have done more, played with her more, built her that cat tree I always wanted to.
Paid more attention to her instead of playing games on the computer.
Now that she's gone I'm humbled that this beautiful creature was a part of my life.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i think its just natural to regret certain things or wish you did things differently. people, animals, its all grief


----------

